# Hey Cops!!!!!



## Mutt (May 19, 2006)

After reading dear law enforcement official thread and JameZ intro about pigs.lol
I realized that yes they lurk these sites.

Some low end quota cop is lurking forums hoping someone will slip in there area. They gotta be here. Just common sense.

So I am asking any LEO please post here so we can ban ya. lol

Just giving a reminder to those out there. Don't trust anyone. Keep your identity a secret. Hook-up posts are just bad news. Why would anyone want it publicly known that they are shopping for clones, seeds, or herb. What is done in a PM is not anyones business. but to publicly post. "I want clones, anyone intersted?" Should know right away that 9 out 10 its LEO trying to set a sting. Or the MP famous thread with some russian chick with 100 kilos of Hash or something. wanting to make a "turn-key investment hook-up" with another member.

Note to NEWB's:
Don't PM people asking for seeds. It just makes us paranoid. And others like me are very very very Paranoid. We like our lifestyle and prefer to keep it that way by not taking unnecessary risks.


----------



## rasta (May 19, 2006)

the deal is like this DRUG DEALERS dont sell there product on the internet(be real)some one telling you they will get you weed seeds or clones on the net are one of two things 1)some kid having fun on the net 2)or cops wasting my tax dollars trying to catch the kid having fun.always us your head PEACE,LOVE,RASTAFARI P.S FORGOT ABOUT SCAM ARTIST LOOKING TO TAKE YOUR MONEY


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> After reading dear law enforcement official thread and JameZ intro about pigs.lol
> I realized that yes they lurk these sites.
> 
> Some low end quota cop is lurking forums hoping someone will slip in there area. They gotta be here. Just common sense.
> ...


*I like your signature Forest Mutt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sorry but i couldn't resist.  *


----------



## Kindbud (May 20, 2006)

Yeah I am very very very very Paranoid when it comes 
to hook ups and seeds and stuff very dangerous!! AND YES 
ANY LEO on this fourm **** YOU Pardon my French lol well 
I guess we all agree on that and if you ask me for a hook up 
you ant going to get it so dont try. Well Peace out and Stay 
SAFE!!! DONT ASK FOR HOOK UPS


----------



## AZshwagg (May 20, 2006)

" Bagseed is like a box of chocolate you never know what you gonna get", Hahahahahaha!!!!! Forest Mutt.......J/K!!!!


----------



## Mutt (May 20, 2006)

Hey man, Look at forest. You can't tell me the man didn't smoke herb. went though the sixites, started mass corporations, met the president (and said I have to pee...lol). The man was a genious, but too stoned to care. lol

and had to go through boot camp talking about shrimps. I'd have to be stoned through that. lol


----------



## middieman440 (Jan 25, 2009)

if any  authority wanted to bust anyone they can just trace your comp then scope you out but i may be wrong well back to reading any one know any good outdoor grow articles mainly for organic soil ferts???? other than dead fishies and horse poopoo


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Nice first post  on a thread that is almost 3 years old


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

:cop:........:chuck::chuck:..:watchplant:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

They live hidden amongst us, do not think they do not.

Keep it vauge and post nothing linking you to you and sit and laugh 

eace:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

this had got to be one of the stupidiest threads open but to each his own I sure will be watching my tail now...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 25, 2009)

Opening eyes to those who dont see the danger is not stupid in my eyes.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 25, 2009)

It does good for newbs to read it.
LEO is everywhere.
Aint me!!!

Gb


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 25, 2009)

LOL I trust mutt but the boys in black and blue usually dont have the time to run games on the internet its usually a task for of some kind


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

yeah  there is..Here in Seattle..its Called operation *GREEN REEPER*...:rofl:  *FruityBud  *had an artical on them..and Im sure they are Looking 4me...but Haha   sukkaaas...catch me if you can:cop:  :bolt::bong:


----------



## middieman440 (Jan 26, 2009)

im new here guys and posted to a thread that seemed interesting and one of you gave a snotty remark dam all these sites have assholes i guess..


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

its all good karma will get them for being rude to a new member welcome buddy


----------



## D.W.FAAMER (Jan 26, 2009)

If all else fails we'll make a secret handshake!lol. Leo can lick a monkeys nuts. Just my opinion though.

                                                  signed, D.Water FAAMER


----------



## Kindbud (Jan 26, 2009)

handshake what handshake ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## middieman440 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks for the welcome kind.

lol the green thumb handshake haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2009)

middieman440 said:
			
		

> im new here guys and posted to a thread that seemed interesting and one of you gave a snotty remark dam all these sites have assholes i guess..


 

:ciao:  not sure who it was my friend..but from this post here sounds as tho you need to read up on the rules here...im sorry for the behavior of some in the community..but its like a shopping Mall my friend..you get all kinds..Dont let it bother you...be sure to post in the correct section..and if need be you can allways PM a Mod  or even me..Im not   but I can help  with more then just MJ  


:welcome: to the Site..Please read site rules.. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


Take Care and Be Safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 26, 2009)

Anyways Before I was rudely interupted...  I had a mysterious white van park infront of my house this past saturday wit ha mysterious white truck behind it tell me if that doesnt smell like cops?


----------



## GeoffTheMess (Jan 26, 2009)

if there was a mysterious white van parked in front of my house i'd go outside with my steel toes on and find out why!


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 26, 2009)

point exactly any large amounts of chronic in my house and mysterious white vans parked out make me suspect either one there doing something illegal or two there planning to rob me...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2009)

or maybe you have new neighbors moving in:rofl:


----------



## night501 (Jan 26, 2009)

Dude i would have put on my sh** kickers and went knocking on that vans door.
Its your neighborhood and you should inspect anything that looks suspicious like this.
Watch your back bro.


----------



## HydroManiac (Jan 27, 2009)

Neighbors that move in around 11-12 o'clock at nite seem quite suspicious to me..


----------

